# primitive trivia



## woodyjim (Feb 17, 2013)

Think you know primitive?Well test your knowledge!
Okay,here's what we're gonna do. 

What dwelling did the Seminoles live in?

First person to correctly answer get to ask next one.and so on

NO GOOGLE!
 Oh,when correctly answered,you have 48 hours to ask your question.or else it goes to the next person who correctly answeres

Enjoy


----------



## geordie (Feb 17, 2013)

Chickee


----------



## woodyjim (Feb 17, 2013)

Correct! The chickee is a cypress framed,palmetto roofed long house still in use today.


----------



## geordie (Feb 18, 2013)

*New question*

Name the GA effigy mound visited every summer by hundreds if not thousands of campers.


----------



## florida boy (Feb 18, 2013)

Kolomoki?


----------



## dpoole (Feb 18, 2013)

rock eagle


----------



## Trefer (Feb 18, 2013)

Dang dpoole! I was typing that myself when your answer popped up on my screen.  I should've paid better attention in HS typing class so i didn't have use this two-finger hunt and peck!


----------



## geordie (Feb 18, 2013)

OK dpoole your up!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 18, 2013)

There is another effigy mound near lake oconee name it.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 18, 2013)

dpoole said:


> There is another effigy mound near lake oconee name it.



That may be Rock Hawk off Ga 16, just west of the Oconee River. 

This Effigy I, (and Miss Tomi), were completely ignorant of until we took the long way back home after the TBG hunt
last December.


----------



## benosmose (Feb 18, 2013)

There are 3 mounds on shoulderbone creek in hancock county they were excavated by UGA years ago but they are on private land and cant be visited just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 19, 2013)

jake allen is correct your turn


----------



## trad bow (Feb 19, 2013)

There are or were a dozen mounds up and down the Oconee River. Some were flooded by the creation of the two lakes. There was a third effigy in Putnam County called the Pressly site but has been destroyed. Lots of NA history in this area that alot of people don't know about.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2013)

Please name 3, (three), of the Native Indian Tribes that inhabited the area that is now Georgia? 
(Ones here before the Europeans arrived).


----------



## trial&error (Feb 20, 2013)

I only have 2 poping into my mind


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 20, 2013)

Cherokee, Creek, Appalachee


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 20, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cherokee, Creek, Appalachee



Absolutely. Very good Steve!
Tag, you're it.

The other two I know are the Timucua, and Oconee.

When I say these think these names to myself, for some reason the voice in my head sounds alot like Ben Kirkland.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 20, 2013)

Name three plants/trees native to Georgia that produce good bast fibers for making cordage.


----------



## woodyjim (Feb 20, 2013)

Palm fronds,sassafass,cedar.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 20, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Name three plants/trees native to Georgia that produce good bast fibers for making cordage.





Dogbane, yucca, and retted inner poplar bark.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes to all the above, but Nic's are stronger, better fibers.  A few more other good ones are common, swamp, and butterfly milkweeds, basswood, stinging nettle, evening primrose, Amsonia (blue star,) hickory, and mulberry. 

One of y'all run with it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2013)

What were the "3 sisters"? And tell a little about them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 21, 2013)

You mean cor.......never mind, I'll give somebody else the chance to play too, first.  Me and you could prolly sit here and go back and forth with this for a year.  Great question, btw!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 21, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> You mean cor.......never mind, I'll let somebody else play too.  Me and you could prolly sit here and go back and forth with this for a year.


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 21, 2013)

THATS THE THREE CROPS MOST USED BY THE NATIVE AMERICANS!  but I only know two of them  :-(  sorry...  :-(


----------



## bigkga69 (Feb 21, 2013)

one was corn and the other was beans, they would plant the two together so that the corn would provide a place for the beans to climb, I dont know if they did it on purpose or if it was by chance but the two growing together actually fertilize each other so to speak because the beans are a nitrogen fixer that give off nitrogen that the corn uses...!!


----------



## trad bow (Feb 21, 2013)

corn beans and squash


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 23, 2013)

Maize and cucuribits


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Feb 23, 2013)

Made a mound, plant the corn. Once the corn was a certain hieght the beans were planted and vined up the corn. The beans then acted as an anchor for the corn against high winds from storms. The squash was planted and provided ground cover and helped keep the ground moist.


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 4, 2013)

Ok,well since nic hasn't responded yet,i guess that fly fisher and tradbow were right...


----------



## Bow Only (Mar 5, 2013)

woodyjim said:


> Ok,well since nic hasn't responded yet,i guess that fly fisher and tradbow were right...



Technically, I'm right.


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Mar 5, 2013)

What was the one skill that native americans lost in less than 10 years due to European traders?


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 5, 2013)

Flint knife making?


----------



## flyfisher76544 (Mar 5, 2013)

fishfryer said:


> Flint knife making?



Flint knapping, your turn Ken.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 5, 2013)

What did native Americans refer to as "whiteman's flies"? Why did they think that?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2013)

Honeybees. They aren't native to North America, and showed up with the European settlers.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 5, 2013)

You're on Carolina man,exactly correct.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, to keep in your vein of thought, what plant did they refer to as "White man's footprint?"


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 5, 2013)

Mullein?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2013)

Nope.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 5, 2013)

Plantain


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 5, 2013)

trad bow said:


> Plantain



Yep. Broad-leaved plantain was introduced by the Europeans, probably in ship ballast or crop seeds, and followed them from settlement to settlement. It was soon adopted by the native tribes for its medicinal and edible usages.

You're it.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 5, 2013)

What evemt marked the Southeastern Native Americans New Year?


----------



## rigderunner (Mar 5, 2013)

the comin of fall or autum


----------



## trad bow (Mar 5, 2013)

Nope


----------



## White Horse (Mar 5, 2013)

It was the Busk, or Green Corn Dance.


----------



## trad bow (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep. Held with the riping of the corn. You are up.


----------



## White Horse (Mar 5, 2013)

Name three famous American Indian individuals from Georgia.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 6, 2013)

I'd have to google the spelling,so I'll hold off for others to give their answers.


----------



## White Horse (Mar 6, 2013)

I'd go ahead and answer without worrying about spelling, Fishfryer, looks like I stumped 'em!


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 6, 2013)

White Horse said:


> I'd go ahead and answer without worrying about spelling, Fishfryer, looks like I stumped 'em!



Come on spill it Cap. We'll see how mine and yours jibe.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 6, 2013)

Tomochichi,Billy Bowlegs,William McIntosh(Taskanugi Hatke),Menawa(Hothpoya) I saw your three,and raised you one.


----------



## White Horse (Mar 6, 2013)

Those are all good ones, and the spelling looks OK too. The only other one I can think of off the top of my head is Sequoyah. I'm planning on visiting the cabin he built in the Indian Territory the next time I'm in the area.

You are up.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 6, 2013)

The spelling is good because I googled while waiting for another response. I had Sequoyah,but I didn't use him,enough is enough. Besides as a Native Georgian we learned about him in third grade Georgia History.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 6, 2013)

What whiteman's tool did the natives of the far north use to eliminate many wolves. This was soon after whites went into the area? How did they use it?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2013)

Sharp knife stuck in the ice with blood smeared all over the blade. Wolf licks, wolf lacerates tongue, wolf bleeds out.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 6, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sharp knife stuck in the ice with blood smeared all over the blade. Wolf licks, wolf lacerates tongue, wolf bleeds out.



What's the deal Steve? Are me and you reading the same books? Or, are we just interested in the same stuff? You are correct once more! Make it a goodun this time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2013)

Just a lifetime of interest in all this stuff. 

What are the three main types of flaking used in flintknapping?


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 7, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just a lifetime of interest in all this stuff.
> 
> What are the three main types of flaking used in flintknapping?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 7, 2013)

Well, you said to make it a good'un.  I know that there are several people on here who know this. Let me clarify-what are the three main methods of removing flakes from a core or preform?


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 7, 2013)

Pressure,concussion,boy am I wading off over my head!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 7, 2013)

You're not too far off, actually.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 7, 2013)

Where are those homemade arrer flingers at when you need em? Nic and Nugefan,and some of those SW Ga. fellers that I haven't met,could give us an answer right quick. Some of your one short legged,mountain men could as well.


----------



## Trefer (Mar 7, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, you said to make it a good'un.  I know that there are several people on here who know this. Let me clarify-what are the three main methods of removing flakes from a core or preform?



Pressure, percussion, and indirect?


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 7, 2013)

Percussion,pressure and indirect percussion


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 8, 2013)

Trefer said:


> Pressure, percussion, and indirect?





woodyjim said:


> Percussion,pressure and indirect percussion



Yep, they both got it. 

Direct percussion is removing flakes by striking the piece directly with a hammerstone, antler billet, wooden billet, or one of those space-age copper contraptions. Indirect percussion is resting an antler or copper punch on the piece and striking the punch with a billet to remove flakes, good for precise control of angles in some situations. Pressure flaking is pushing flakes off directly with a pointed antler, copper, bone, or wooden flaker. Direct /indirect percussion is usually used to thin and shape the point, and it is finished, notched, and sharpened by pressure flaking. You can also do the notching by indirect percussion.

One of y'alls turn.


----------



## Trefer (Mar 8, 2013)

You go ahead WoodyJim. Give us another good one!


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 8, 2013)

Ok, how did the turkey get its beard? This is from a Cherokee legend....


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 8, 2013)

Stole it from a turtle


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 8, 2013)

Yup,you up!for those of you who want the whole story.........
  When the Terrapin won the race from the Rabbit all the animals wondered and talked about it a great deal, because they had always thought the Terrapin slow, although they knew that he was a warrior and had many conjuring secrets beside. But the Turkey was not satisfied and told the others there must be some trick about it. Said he, "I know the Terrapin can't run--he can hardly crawl--and I'm going to try him."

So one day the Turkey met the Terrapin coming home from war with a fresh scalp hanging from his neck and dragging on the ground as he traveled. The Turkey laughed at the sight and said: "That scalp don't look right on you. Your neck is too short and low down to wear it that way. Let me show you."

The Terrapin agreed and gave the scalp to the Turkey, who fastened it around his neck. "Now," said the Turkey, "I'll walk a little way and you can see how it looks." So he walked ahead a short distance and then turned and asked the Terrapin how he liked it. Said the Terrapin, "It looks very nice; it becomes you."

"Now I'll fix it in a different way and let you see how it looks," said the Turkey. So he gave the string another pull and walked ahead again. "O, that looks very nice," said the Terrapin. But the Turkey kept on walking, and when the Terrapin called to him to bring back the scalp he only walked faster and broke into a run. Then the Terrapin got out his bow and by his conjuring art shot a number of cane splints into the Turkey's leg to cripple him so that he could not run, which accounts for all the many small bones in the Turkey's leg, that are of no use whatever; but the Terrapin never caught the Turkey, who still wears the scalp from his neck.(terrapin=turtle)


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 9, 2013)

According to Yuchi lore, who created "dry" land and how?

Hint it was more than one individual.......


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 9, 2013)

The crawdad used his tail and piled it up.


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 9, 2013)

Yep


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 9, 2013)

True or false: greenbriar is edible.


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 9, 2013)

A portion of it is.....true


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 10, 2013)

Correct!


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 10, 2013)

Why were the Blackfeet tribe referred to as such?


----------



## benosmose (Mar 10, 2013)

The color of their moccassins where black I believe.


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 11, 2013)

yep


----------



## benosmose (Mar 11, 2013)

What was the name of the captain That was alledgedly killed with seven other men on a tributary of the ogeechee river by creek indians in Hancock county?oh and the creek is now named after this man.


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 13, 2013)

This is a good one....hint?


----------



## benosmose (Mar 13, 2013)

Guess I went a little on the local history side with this one the tributary runs into the ogeechee close to the mayfield community His first name was Benjamin the creek has his last name. The old ogeechee WMA encompassed most of this land until it closed down few years back.


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 13, 2013)

benosmose said:
			
		

> Guess I went a little on the local history side with this one the tributary runs into the ogeechee close to the mayfield community His first name was Benjamin the creek has his last name. The old ogeechee WMA encompassed most of this land until it closed down few years back.



folsum or fulsom?



_Posted  from Gon.com App  for Android_


----------



## benosmose (Mar 13, 2013)

Yep thats him


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 14, 2013)

How did the possum lose his furry tail?


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 14, 2013)

No No:Cri-, nope,im sitting this one out.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 14, 2013)

woodyjim said:


> No No:Cri-, nope,im sitting this one out.



Yep, I've got my tongue tied up with a red string. I think I'll just go out rabbit hunting with my Cricket rifle.


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 14, 2013)

I think ill get a hair cut....


----------



## woodyjim (Mar 17, 2013)

Ok, im dying here.... the rabbit once had a long flowing tail. But one day it got stuck in the ice and broke off. Well, possum also had a long flowing tail. But one day rabbit got jealous...and had an idea. There was a great dance coming up and possum was planning on goin...so rabbit asked cricket to "do possums hair". Cricket knew exactly what rabbit wanted, as he was the greatest hair cutter there. So he went up to possum to prepare his hair for the festival. And he wrapped a red ribbon around possums tail. But what possum didnt know was that as cricket was winding the ribbon, he was just as quick cutting possums hair. And then as possum went o the dance, he was unwinding the ribbon. And when he was dncing and singin about his beautiful tail, all the other animals were laughing at him. But he thought they were laughing with him... but when he looked down at his tail, it was gone! All of his beautiful hair gone! And all the animals laughed, and laughed, and laughed. And then possum fell down and fainted from embarrassment. Moral of the story? Dont let crickets do your hair.


----------



## runswithbeer (Mar 17, 2013)

Yep...right on sorry been out of town


----------

